# where is xorg.conf when I use Quick start



## mfaridi (Feb 26, 2015)

I install_ed_ Xorg and I want _to _use Openbox. I read this link for setup _of _Xorg
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config-quick-start.html.  I want _to _put some option in xorg.conf, but I cannot find xorg.conf. I want _to _add some option_s_ like wbfonts and I want _to_ modify _the _resolution.


----------



## getopt (Feb 27, 2015)

If you do not have a xorg.conf you need to create the file. For locations see xorg.conf(5)


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 27, 2015)

When I use this link

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config-quick-start.html.

everything is OK and only one problem for change keyboard layout I need xorg.conf and I can not change keyboard layout and change resolution

but when I use this link

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html

for config xorg. I have xorg.conf in /etc/X11

But resolution is very bad and resolution is low and in xorg.conf I have  two card VGA. xorg detect my VGA card Nv and vesa. And xorg  detect two VGA and I have two VGA card. Nv card and Vesa card. If I remove Vesa from xorg.conf. `startx` can not detect my screen and I see error  about screen. If I remove nv from xorg.conf, I see that error again and I see error about screen. If I change resolution in xorg.conf, it can not effect and resolution and fonts are terrible and very bad.
I install nvidia driver with pkg command . but startx show error about screen and can not start.

Only this link
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config-quick-start.html
can run  Desktop for me.


----------



## abishai (Feb 27, 2015)

Both links are very outdated. x11-servers/xorg-server is compiled against devd now. If you have nvidia card, stick with binary driver, run `Xorg -configure` and remove the second video card from generated file.


----------



## getopt (Feb 27, 2015)

Do you have /var/log/Xorg* files? Those should be used for debugging Xorg.
`grep -E '\(WW|EE\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log` shows all thrown warnings and errors.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2015)

On FreeBSD, xorg.conf should go in /usr/local/etc/X11/.  It will work from other locations, and many people put it in /etc/X11/.  See hier(7) to see why that is incorrect.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 27, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> On FreeBSD, xorg.conf should go in /usr/local/etc/X11/.  It will work from other locations, and many people put it in /etc/X11/.  See hier(7) to see why that is incorrect.


Thanks, but when I go to:

```
cd /usr/local/etc/X11/
```
I see these directories:

```
xinit xorg.conf.d
```
and I can not find xorg.conf.


----------



## abishai (Feb 27, 2015)

If you haven't put it there, you will not find it. You have to generate it by yourself and copy generated file from /root


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2015)

xorg.conf does not exist by default.  It is usually not needed.  However, the file generated by `Xorg -configure` is terrible, and I suggest only including the parts of it that need to be different from default values, if any.


----------



## abishai (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know what systems you are using, but on 3 laptops I use FreeBSD on as the primary (and only) system Xorg even not starts without xorg.conf with Device section.


----------

